

How I Got a Tech Startup Job- with an Art Degree - bwang29
https://medium.com/@polarrist/how-i-got-a-tech-startup-job-with-an-art-degree-d606cdd15de

======
hlfw0rd
Well of course. You do not need any degree for the majority of tech jobs..

